# Cant get wine to work ubuntu 9.10



## tommywakefield08 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am new to linx ive tried it before with the 8.10 release but i dont want to give up this time. ive installed the ubuntu 9.10 on my hp mini 1000 and for the life of me i ether cant figure out how to use wine or i cant get it to install correctly. please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2009)

Read the docs *carefully*. And don't install via Aptitude, they have old versions of Wine (at least the last time I tried that).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

tommywakefield08 said:


> i am new to linx ive tried it before with the 8.10 release but i dont want to give up this time. ive installed the ubuntu 9.10 on my hp mini 1000 and for the life of me i ether cant figure out how to use wine or i cant get it to install correctly. please help!!!!!!!!



I believe you want to do this (at least that is how I've installed wine in the past): 

```
apt-get update
```


```
apt-get install wine
```


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 18, 2009)

i've had the same problem in the past, wine simply wouldn't start, either from the gnome menu or via a terminal command. infortunately I can't remember having this issue solved....

1/You might want to desinstall your current installed version and restart from scratch



> sudo apt-get remove wine



2/Edit your sourcelist and add the following Ubuntu Wine Team PPA to your update sources



> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main



3/Add the following signing key so that the above PPA becomes a trusted update place



> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9CB8DB0



4/Refresh your sourcelist



> sudo apt-get update



5/Get the latest version of wine



> sudo apt-get install wine




By the way, 9.10 is stil in a beta stage at the time you wrote your message isn't it ?


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Oct 18, 2009)

thank you all for your posts ill try them all as soon as i get the chance. i know that 9.10 is still beta so i anit to hard pressed to get it working. but it would be nice.  just to get some confirmation about how it installed and if it installed correctly. the options under the applications dropdown are programs, browse C:\ Drive, Configure Wine, and uninstall wine software. if that is correct how do you start it or even install a program under it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you tried to install directly from the repositories?


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Oct 19, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Have you tried to install directly from the repositories?



what is that???


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok that is like MS update but you can pick what updates you want


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 19, 2009)

tommywakefield08 said:


> how do you start it or even install a program under it.



If properly installed, Wine is visible inside your right click contextual menu

Try to download whatever windows apps you want and save it to your desktop. Right click over it and you should have something like "Open with Wine"

For future browsing, a virtual windows directory tree called "drive_c" is created inside your user directory and holds all your installed windows programs, but you have to ctrl+H to unhide it, it's called .wine


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry been a bit busy...Wine is kind of slow it's like running a virtual machine..it takes a hit


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Oct 23, 2009)

hay thanks for all your help i figured it out a wile ago thanks to all of u guys.  i just havent had the time to reply back. thanks a bunch god bless.


----------

